# Serbian: crossrail



## nexy

Zdravo svima,


prevodim tekst iz oblasti mašinstva, tačnije priručnik za mašine za glodanje/bušenje koje proizvodi Okuma (eng. Double Column Machining Center - srp. Dvostubi Obradni Centar) , i nailazim na dosta nepoznatih termina.  Da li znate šta znači *crossrail *i kako bi se moglo prevesti *crossrail feed? *Na jednom mestu sam našao da *crossrail *znači *traverza*, ali nisam ubeđen da je to dobro rešenje. 


Da li znate gde bih na netu (ako ih uopšte ima) mogao da nađem neke opširnije tehničke opise ovih mašina na srpskom/hrvatskom? Sve što sam uspeo da nađem su neke opšte karakteristike, ali treba mi nešto detaljnije kako bih bolje shvatio funkcionisanje ovih mašina.


Hvala unapred!


----------



## Vanja

Crossrail je mašina za bušenje tunela. Mislim da ne postoji jedna reč za to. Traverza nikako ne može jer to nije ni mašina, to je građevinski element - poprečna greda ili zid, verovatno za osiguranje bočnih zidova. 
Ovo drugo ne znam, možda biste mogli da postavite citat pasusa, možda bi bilo jasnije.

Opise tih mašina se obično nalaze u (prevedenim) prospektima njihovih proizvođača. Evo jednog, ako može da koristi za dalju potragu. Ovde nema, naravno, mnogo inžinjerstva, mahom marketinško filozofiranje. Ako kažete da želite da naučite detaljno o tome, pozovite predstavništvo proizvođača ili firme koja prodaje te mašine i zatražite katalog. Oni su besplatni, poslaće vam na adresu (verovatno).


----------



## ticegatac

ovo?
http://operatormanuals.tpub.com/TM-9-3418-201-14-P/TM-9-3418-201-14-P0058.htm


----------



## Vanja

Ah, nije ovo moja struka, ne mogu tačno da vam kažem, no koliko razumem, na slikama su prikazani pojedinačni delovi komleksne mašine sa svojim sklopom. Na šemi 7 je npr. deo konstrukcije mašine - motor kao glavni deo i prateći elementi (cilindri, klip i td.) gde se gorivo ubrizgava/usisava. Feed znači "hranjenje" mašine gorivom. crossrail feed je aparatus ili mehanizam za snadbevanje mašine (crossrail) gorivom, po toj logici. 



			
				the free dictionary - feed said:
			
		

> *4.**a. *Material or an amount of material supplied, as to a machine or furnace.
> *b. *The act of supplying such material.
> 
> *5.**a. An apparatus that supplies material to a machine.
> * *b. The aperture through which such material enters a machine.*
> 
> 
> *3.* (Engineering / Mechanical Engineering) the process of supplying a machine or furnace with a material or fuel
> *4.* (Engineering / Mechanical Engineering) the quantity of material or fuel so supplied
> *5.* (Engineering / Mechanical Engineering) the rate of advance of a cutting tool in a lathe, drill, etc.
> *6.* (Engineering / Mechanical Engineering) a mechanism that supplies material or fuel or controls the rate of advance of a cutting tool
> ​


----------



## ticegatac

Vanja said:


> Ah, nije ovo moja struka, ne mogu tačno da vam kažem, no koliko razumem, na slikama su prikazani pojedinačni delovi komleksne mašine sa svojim sklopom. Na šemi 7 je npr. deo konstrukcije mašine - motor kao glavni deo i prateći elementi (cilindri, klip i td.) gde se gorivo ubrizgava/usisava. Feed znači "hranjenje" mašine gorivom. crossrail feed je aparatus ili mehanizam za snadbevanje mašine (crossrail) gorivom, po toj logici. [/QUOT
> 
> nije ni moja, al znam da je feed napajanje punjenje dovođenje unos, pa će nadam se pitač da se snađe već


----------



## Vanja

Da, sistem napajanja. I ja delim vašu nadu.


----------



## nexy

Hvala svima na odgovorima!

Crossrail je jedina reč koju sam ostavio u originalu, dao sam objašnjenje i stavio napomenu da je stručnjaci iz oblasti preprave kad budu pregledali tekst.

Što se ovog teksta tiče (reč je o obradnom centru - strug-glodalica-bušilica), u najvećem broju slučajeva _feed _se prevodi kao _*posmak *_(_feedrate - brzina posmaka_), ali bilo je primera gde se _feed _prevodi kao _unos, dopremanje_.

U svakom slučaju, hvala na pomoći, tekst me je pošteno namučio.


----------



## ticegatac

koliko vidim na netu to je hrvatski izraz ali u nedostatku/nemanju srpskog....


----------

